# Fare due chiacchiere e chiacchierare



## Moogey

Ciao a tutti!

Sto leggendo la parte del mio libro d'italiano per le espressioni idiomatiche ed ho trovato per caso l'espressione "fare due chiacchiere". Sappete spiegarmi le sfumature fra le due espressioni? Quando si userebbe una invece l'altra? Sono passati di moda?

Grazie in anticipo!
-M


----------



## brian

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sto leggendo la parte del mio libro d'italiano per le espressioni idiomatiche ed ho trovato per caso l'espressione "fare due chiacchiere". Sappete spiegarmi le sfumature fra le due espressioni? Quando si userebbe una invece dell'altra? Sono passati di moda?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!
> -M


[Penso che quella correzione sia giusta...]

Hai visto che WR ha una "forma composta" per _chiacchiere_?  (So che questo thread è solo in italiano, ma spero che non ti dispiaccia se aggiungo la traduzione inglese; forse ti aiuterà a capire meglio la versione con _due_.)

_fare quattro chiacchiere = to shoot the breeze_ 

Allora vorrei sapere se ci sono altre espressioni con altri numeri; e se è così, quali sono le sfumature fra tutte le espressioni (tutte di loro?)?

Grazie.


Brian


----------



## Moogey

Ciao Brian,

Non l'ho visto. Grazie per l'informazione. Ma il mio libro traduce "due chiacchiere" lo stesso come "chiacchiere" ma devono essere diversi.

Inoltre, stavo per scrivere "invece dell'altra" ma Google ha pochi risultati per questo, e ne ha molto più per "invece l'altra". Mi chiedo se "invece l'altra" significhi qualcos'altro.

-M


----------



## Necsus

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ma il mio libro traduce "due chiacchiere" lo stesso come "chiacchiere" ma devono essere diversi.





			
				Brian said:
			
		

> Allora vorrei sapere se ci sono altre espressioni con altri numeri; e se è così, quali sono le sfumature fra tutte le varie/diverse espressioni (tutte di loro?)?


Ciao, Moogey&Brian. 
M- non capisco esattamente cosa vuoi dire con "due chiacchiere = chiacchiere" (forse 'chiacchierare'?), comunque l'espressione è 'fare due/quattro chiacchiere', per quanto mi risulta si usa indifferentemente due o quattro, come nell'espressione 'fare due/quattro passi'.


			
				Moogey said:
			
		

> Inoltre, stavo per scrivere "invece dell'altra" ma Google ha pochi risultati per questo, e ne ha molti di più per "invece l'altra". Mi chiedo se "invece l'altra" significhi qualcos'altro.


"Invece l'altra" ha un senso, ma non in questo caso: "Una delle due coperture era stata rimossa, invece l'altra (o 'l'altra invece'/'mentre l'altra') era rimasta al suo posto".
L'avverbio 'invece' significa 'al contrario'; nelle proposizioni avversative, per introdurre la forma implicita si usa 'invece di' (Studia, invece di guardare la televisione), per quella esplicita si usava 'invece che' (E' meglio che studi, invece che guardi la televisione), anche se questa seconda oggi è forse meno usata oggi disusata.


----------



## Moogey

Grazie Necsus,

Mi domando quando riuscirò a scrivere senza errori 

Hai ragione, pensavo che "due chiacchiere" = "chiacchierare"

Ma che cos'è la differenza? Quando si userebbe "due chiacchiere" e "chiacchierare"? M'interessano le sfumature.

Grazie per le correzioni!

-M


----------



## Necsus

Moogey said:
			
		

> Mi domando quando riuscirò a scrivere senza errori
> Hai ragione, pensavo a "due chiacchiere" = "chiacchierare"
> Ma qual è la differenza? Quando si usa "due chiacchiere" e quando "chiacchierare"? M'interessano le sfumature.


Non credo che ci sia grande differenza. 'Chiacchierare' è un termine abbastanza colloquiale rispetto a 'parlare', 'conversare', etc., 'fare due/quattro chiacchiere' direi che lo è ancora di più.


----------



## Moogey

Grazie.

Capisco le correzioni, eccetto questo: 
Hai ragione, pensavo a "due chiacchiere" = "chiacchierare"

Cosa significa "=" nella mia frase? Se si dicesse 5 + 5 = 10 significherebbe "fa". È certamente un verbo, che sarebbe del congiuntivo, e si direbbe "che". Ad esempio, "Pensavo che 5 + 5 facesse 11, ma fa 10". Oppure si dice "a"?

Scusa il mio italiano stasera, sono stanco ed è tardì!

-M


----------



## Necsus

Moogey said:
			
		

> Capisco le correzioni, eccetto questo:
> Hai ragione, pensavo a "due chiacchiere" = "chiacchierare"


Sì, Moogey, hai ragione, tu hai pensato alla frase come: "due chiacchiere" *fosse* "chiacchierare", quindi era giusto *che*. Io te l'ho cambiato perché scritto in questo modo lo leggo istintivamente come: "due chiacchiere" *uguale *"chiacchierare, quindi il che non avrebbe più motivo di essere. 


			
				Moogey said:
			
		

> Scusa il mio italiano stasera, sono stanco ed è tardi!


Rasenta la perfezione..!


----------



## Moogey

Grazie Necsus. Non so perché ma ho l'abitudine di scrivere ì invece di i per questa parola!

-M


----------



## Necsus

Non credo che ci sia un motivo rintracciabile...
Se la Coppa del Mondo di calcio non fosse finita come è finita (sììì!) potresti farlo passare per francesismo..!


----------



## moodywop

Quando ho letto la domanda iniziale di Moogey ho pensato che volesse conoscere la differenza tra "fare due chiacchiere" e "fare chiacchiere", dal momento che il titolo è "fare due chiacchiere e chiacchiere", non "...e chiacchierare". Però poi Moogey ha chiarito che voleva scrivere "chiacchierare".

Volevo solo aggiungere all'ottima spiegazione di Necsus che "chiacchiere" si trova senza "due" o "quattro" dopo "fare" nell'espressione "fare solo chiacchiere", che vuol dire parlare soltanto senza poi realizzare nulla. Pensavo che questa espressione potesse essere regionale ma è riportata nell'Oxford/Paravia. Dalle mie parti si usa molto. Nelle altre regioni?
Invece "perdersi in chiacchere" si usa certamente dappertutto.

PS Questo è un argomento per un altro thread ma prima volevo chiedere un chiarimento a Necsus:



> L'avverbio 'invece' significa 'al contrario'; nelle proposizioni avversative, per introdurre la forma implicita si usa 'invece di' (Studia, invece di guardare la televisione), per quella esplicita si usa 'invece che' (E' meglio che studi, invece che guardi la televisione), anche se questa seconda oggi è forse meno usata


 
A me la frase "è meglio che studi, invece che guardi la televisione" sembra inaccettabile


----------



## Manuel_M

moodywop said:
			
		

> Volevo solo aggiungere all'ottima spiegazione di Necsus che "chiacchiere" si trova senza "due" o "quattro" dopo "fare" nell'espressione "fare solo chiacchiere", che vuol dire parlare soltanto senza poi realizzare nulla. Pensavo che questa espressione potesse essere regionale ma è riportata nell'Oxford/Paravia. Dalle mie parti si usa molto. Nelle altre regioni?


Non sono in grado di rispondere alla domanda di Carlo, però mi pare di avere sentito l'espressione parecchie volte in TV....e non in contesti regionali.



> A me la frase "è meglio che studi, invece che guardi la televisione" sembra inaccettabile


 
Credo che si tratti di una "che" in troppo, messa per errore. Oppure Neecsus ha avuto un momento di disattenzione ed ha scritto "guardi" invece di "guardare"

è meglio che studi invece guardi la TV.
è meglio che studi invece di guardare la TV.


----------



## moodywop

> 1. è meglio che studi invece guardi la TV.
> 
> 2. è meglio che studi invece di guardare la TV


 
Ciao Manuel

Forse è come dici tu. Necsus intendeva scrivere "guardare"


----------



## Manuel_M

moodywop said:
			
		

> Ciao Manuel
> 
> Forse è come dici tu. Necsus intendeva scrivere "guardare"


 
E io ho omesso la virgola. Volevo scrivere: *è meglio che studi, invece guardi la TV.*

Giusta questa frase?


----------



## moodywop

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> E io ho omesso la virgola: volevo scrivere: *è meglio che studi, invece guardi la TV.*
> 
> Giusta questa frase?


 
Sì, con la virgola è corretta("studi" è congiuntivo, "guardi" è indicativo") ma preferirei dire "dovresti studiare e invece guardi la TV"

1. E' meglio non omettere il soggetto, per evitare ambiguità: "è meglio che *tu *studi"

2. "E' meglio che tu studi [io preferirei dire "faresti meglio a studiare" ma è solo una preferenza personale], invece di guardare la TV"


----------



## Necsus

moodywop said:
			
		

> PS Questo è un argomento per un altro thread ma prima volevo chiedere un chiarimento a Necsus:
> A me la frase "è meglio che studi, invece che guardi la televisione" sembra inaccettabile


Carlo, ti rispondo in altro thread che vado ad aprire.  Eccolo.


----------



## Moogey

Io mi sono alzato proprio adesso, e voglio dire che volevo sapere le sfumature tra "fare due chiacchiere" e "chiacchiere" ma Necsus mi ha corretto "chiacchierare".

Sono confuso. Ditemi la differenza tra "chiacchiere" e "chiacchierare" e le sfumature tra "fare due chiacchiere" e le summenzionate, per favore. Grazie!

-M


----------



## moodywop

Moogey

Mi sarebbe più facile chiarirti le idee se potessi tradurre le varie espressioni ma qui in Solo Italiano non mi è permesso.

Forse confondi il sostantivo ("chiacchiera") con il verbo ("chiacchierare")?

Degli esempi:

_Ti va di fare/scambiare due/quattro chiacchiere con me?_
(qui vuol dire passare un po' di tempo a chiacchierare)

_Girano molte chiacchiere su di lui_
(qui chiacchiere vuol dire pettegolezzi)

_Quel tipo fa solo chiacchiere_
(cioè parla...parla...ma non conclude nulla)

"Chiacchierare" è più generico. Ad esempio, se volessi sgridare due miei alunni non potrei usare "fare due chiacchiere". Potrei usare solo "chiacchierare":

_Ehi! Voi due lì in fondo! Smettetela subito di chiacchierare!_


----------



## Moogey

Ah! Ora è chiarissimo. Lo sai, non mi è mai venuto in mente di guardare le definizioni di questi lemmi ma dopo aver visto la tua spiegazione non credo sia così necessario. Questo tipo di spiegazioni non si trova nei dizionari! Grazie di nuovo!

-M


----------

